# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Subestación de Arroyo de San Serván

## F. Lázaro

Para aquellos a los que le gusten las infraestructuras eléctricas, aquí dejo unas imágenes de la nueva subestación eléctrica de Arroyo de San Serván (Badajoz). La subestación consta de dos parques de 400 y 220 kV, enlazados mediante un banco de transformación de 400/220 kV de 600 MVA de potencia. El parque de 400 kV tiene una configuración en interruptor y medio, conectado a la nueva línea de 400 kV doble circuito triplex entre Almaraz y Guillena. Y el parque de 220 kV está configurado en doble barra, del que sale una línea de 220 kV hasta la subestación de Mérida.

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (16-sep-2016),JMTrigos (15-sep-2016),titobcn (16-sep-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un saludo a todos.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (16-sep-2016),JMTrigos (15-sep-2016),titobcn (16-sep-2016)

----------

